# Interesting idea for Boost Gauge



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

I wonder if there is a way to use the DIC (driver info center) to display a boost reading that has been measured by the ECU? I'm not 100% sure how or where the information could be pulled from, but it would keep things pretty simple and clean.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

No idea but that would be an awsome feature!


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

That would be the best boost gauge for sure...wouldn't be ugly even


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

The DIC could do so much if GM would let it.


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

I am sure there is a company that could break into the program to allow the dic to show that information...

Which would be really cool!!


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

WHITECO said:


> I am sure there is a company that could break into the program to allow the dic to show that information...
> 
> Which would be really cool!!


As soon as you find it, I want it!

If I even had instant MPG on my LTZ I would be happy.


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

Big Tom said:


> As soon as you find it, I want it!
> 
> If I even had instant MPG on my LTZ I would be happy.


I'll second the instant MPG on LTZ request!


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

Maybe the smart people at ScanGauge could make this happen. Put all the stuff a Scangauge does on the DIC. I would pay a couple hundred for that.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

I've already submitted the idea to Vince @ trifecta, I'm pretty sure he said he could customize the DIC pages, and we already know the ECU reads boost levels thanks to the guys who use the ScanGauge tools


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

That would be so nice!


----------



## 88ls1blazer (May 3, 2011)

I already have this scheduled to be done on my Cruze Eco. It definitely can be done, and already has been done. It should run about $125 from what I am told. I will post pictures as soon as this is done to my car.


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> I've already submitted the idea to Vince @ trifecta, I'm pretty sure he said he could customize the DIC pages, and we already know the ECU reads boost levels thanks to the guys who use the ScanGauge tools


Awesome brotha! Let us know what he says. That would bea more interesting feature then constantly staring at the mpg read out. Lol


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Dwnshft said:


> Awesome brotha! Let us know what he says. That would bea more interesting feature then constantly staring at the mpg read out. Lol


I meant boost levels, not the instant mpg...


----------



## 88ls1blazer (May 3, 2011)

This is what I was talking about 

I hope to have this finished soon on my car. Ill post pictures and vids as soon as its done, just trying to work out my schedule to firm up an appointment date!


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

I’m wondering the information you get will not be in real time, something like instant fuel consumption. A delay of 1-2 seconds will make your gauge worthless.


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

88ls1blazer said:


> This is what I was talking about
> 
> I hope to have this finished soon on my car. Ill post pictures and vids as soon as its done, just trying to work out my schedule to firm up an appointment date!
> 
> YouTube - ‪Our Chevrolet Cruze/Buick Verano Custom Cluster Offerings‬‏


That would be great. The auto window up & down would be nice too.


----------



## t.b.brady (Apr 2, 2011)

Big Tom said:


> As soon as you find it, I want it!
> 
> If I even had instant MPG on my LTZ I would be happy.


In Australia on the Holden Cruze CDX 2.0L Diesel I have instant read out from factory.


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

88ls1blazer said:


> This is what I was talking about
> 
> I hope to have this finished soon on my car. Ill post pictures and vids as soon as its done, just trying to work out my schedule to firm up an appointment date!
> 
> YouTube - ‪Our Chevrolet Cruze/Buick Verano Custom Cluster Offerings‬‏



Now we are talking...good to see some progress being made on the car


----------



## GTPprix (Jun 15, 2011)

CRUISE-CRUZE said:


> I’m wondering the information you get will not be in real time, something like instant fuel consumption. A delay of 1-2 seconds will make your gauge worthless.


It's as real time as it can get on that unit, there is no perceptible delay in displaying the information. We've been doing this on other platforms for years now, no worries. 



Big Tom said:


> That would be great. The auto window up & down would be nice too.


Already done


----------



## PurposeBuilt (May 24, 2011)

OK, that is sweet. What does it take to get this done?


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

GTPprix said:


> It's as real time as it can get on that unit, there is no perceptible delay in displaying the information. We've been doing this on other platforms for years now, no worries.
> 
> 
> 
> Already done


I want it! What do I need to do????


----------



## 88ls1blazer (May 3, 2011)

I am sending my cluster to him to do a final validation test, once I get it back it should be set up and ready to rock. I will dig up specifics on it.


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

Awesome!!! Keep us updated!!


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

Looky what I found..

For those of us with android phones: buy a obd2 Bluetooth adaptor..you can get a good one for around 50 bucks. Buy the app "torque" on the market for 5 bucks and you have a scan tool...boost included


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...here's the guy doing the work:

Welcome to White Auto and Media Services


----------



## 88ls1blazer (May 3, 2011)

that is correct, he is doing it for me. I can't wait!


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

Do you have an ETA on your modified cluster? That is really cool!


----------



## 88ls1blazer (May 3, 2011)

not really, but I hope in the next week or so!


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

Do you have to tear the dash apart?


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

I wouldn't think so...it should be a straight software flash via the obd2 port. If you do have to tear the dash apart it really kinda kills the idea for most people.


----------



## murdermitteneco (Jun 19, 2011)

Any new developments on this?


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

I bought that bluetooth OBDII adapter and have been using my phone as a scan tool. Boost and everything works great. Plus it is all wireless


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

slecyk said:


> Looky what I found..
> 
> For those of us with android phones: buy a obd2 Bluetooth adaptor..you can get a good one for around 50 bucks. Buy the app "torque" on the market for 5 bucks and you have a scan tool...boost included


Where did you buy the adapter from and how much did it run ya? I already have the app...I was just using the g-sensors for it.


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

I got the adapter on eBay for like 25 bucks...works great actually...gotta be one of the best things I've purchased.


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

Dwnshft said:


> I wouldn't think so...it should be a straight software flash via the obd2 port. If you do have to tear the dash apart it really kinda kills the idea for most people.


If that is how it works it would be great if Trifecta could get together with these guys and include it in the Tune package.


----------



## 88ls1blazer (May 3, 2011)

There is a little bit of progress on this. I didn't have to tear my car apart because I am local, but i am not sure what others would have to do. 

We have a lot of the gauges input, trans temp (which with mine being a manual doesn't do anything), coolant temp, and most of the others featured in the video above. He has to work on getting some of them to function correctly on the cruze, but I will say I do have the performance menu, and it does have boost  it just needs to be configured to work. I will update when and where I can.

So far, I LOVE having a real temp gauge as well. It runs 221-227 most of the time.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

88ls1blazer said:


> There is a little bit of progress on this. I didn't have to tear my car apart because I am local, but i am not sure what others would have to do.
> 
> We have a lot of the gauges input, trans temp (which with mine being a manual doesn't do anything), coolant temp, and most of the others featured in the video above. He has to work on getting some of them to function correctly on the cruze, but I will say I do have the performance menu, and it does have boost  it just needs to be configured to work. I will update when and where I can.
> 
> So far, I LOVE having a real temp gauge as well. It runs 221-227 most of the time.


Lovely electric thermostat will do that!

I am looking forward to getting something similar done so I am subscribed!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...TEMP and MAP are two gauges GM should consider making "standard" on the DIC:

• *TEMP* because of the way the new computer-controlled thermostat works (*hotter* during 'normal' driving, then *cooler* during higher power)...this _used_ to be a real analog gauge that _moved!_

• *MAP* to show when & how much turbo boost is in effect...a vacuum/boost gauge.


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

Any updates?


----------



## 88ls1blazer (May 3, 2011)

not yet, I have been busy and haven't had a chance to try again


----------



## Cruzin17 (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm definitely interested in this project! Please keep me updated...when something is available i'll purchase it right away!


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

slecyk said:


> I got the adapter on eBay for like 25 bucks...works great actually...gotta be one of the best things I've purchased.


Can you post a link or something showing what adapter you ended up with? I've looked at several, bu haven't "pulled the trigger" yet.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Anybody know of a similar app for iPhone? I use my iPhone 4 with the navigon app for navigation and for music and it's mounted to my windshield. I have the Dynolicious app, but it all works off of the accelerometer and gyro and has no concrete data at all.


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

I bought this one...it works great!

OBDII OBD2 OBD ELM327 BLUETOOTH AUTO SCANNER SCANTOOL | eBay


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

slecyk said:


> I bought this one...it works great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man,
I'll probably pick one of these up to work with my Droid...sounds like a winner.


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

Any updates on this 88ls1 or GTP?


----------



## 88ls1blazer (May 3, 2011)

no, i've been so busy I haven't had a chance to run back over there. I have been working 14 hour days as of late.


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

88ls1blazer said:


> no, i've been so busy I haven't had a chance to run back over there. I have been working 14 hour days as of late.


I noticed you live by me, where are they doing this at?


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Quazar said:


> I noticed you live by me, where are they doing this at?


Yeah no kidding.. I would love to work with them... and get mine sorted out...


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

limited360 said:


> Yeah no kidding.. I would love to work with them... and get mine sorted out...


Just noticed that are doing it in Romeo. If they want more cars or testing please let us know. It would be worth the drive (I am actually out there a bit as it is) to help this along.


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm in Chicago and I would drive there if we could make this happen.


----------



## Sparkles (Jul 3, 2011)

Subscribed


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

Any news? Can Vince do this and include it into the Trifecta tune?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Big Tom said:


> Can Vince do this and include it into the Trifecta tune?


...if he can, he'd probably make more money selling it as a standalone product and then also making it an "add-on" feature to his current package.


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

What's the status of this. In 2 weeks I will be out there every day almost. I would love to see if there is anything I can do to help this along.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Big Tom said:


> Any news? Can Vince do this and include it into the Trifecta tune?


Yes and he's working on it. There are more important things that come first but he's already said its very possible and should eventually be able to do it. The ECU reads the boost levels (as seen by any OBD2 reader) and he just needs to figure out how to program the DIC


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

audog said:


> I'll second the instant MPG on LTZ request!


I too would be interested in instant MPG and boost info added. I didn't quite understand why it was on the Malibu and not the Cruze.


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...if he can, he'd probably make more money selling it as a standalone product and then also making it an "add-on" feature to his current package.


 I don't care about the money part. I would just like to plug into the OBD2 port and do it all at once.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

slecyk said:


> I got the adapter on eBay for like 25 bucks...works great actually...gotta be one of the best things I've purchased.


i just hooked up obd2 bt adaptor with torque. how do you get the 0-60 times to work? Mine doesnt do anything and is there a way to keep the red marks on the gauges that show the maximum you reached for that particular gauge? When i restarted app all maximums were gone on the gauges!!!


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

GTPprix said:


> It's as real time as it can get on that unit, there is no perceptible delay in displaying the information. We've been doing this on other platforms for years now, no worries.
> 
> 
> 
> Already done


Is this project dead?


----------



## Bigdaddy (Jul 19, 2011)

88ls1blazer said:


> This is what I was talking about
> 
> I hope to have this finished soon on my car. Ill post pictures and vids as soon as its done, just trying to work out my schedule to firm up an appointment date!
> 
> YouTube - ‪Our Chevrolet Cruze/Buick Verano Custom Cluster Offerings‬‏


That's great ,How can we do that


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...I'm _definitely_ interested *too*.


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

:question::feedback:


----------



## 88ls1blazer (May 3, 2011)

I know he is out of town (something about a vacation, like those are important LOL) but hopefully I can get back over there as soon as he is back.


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

Cool


----------



## GTPprix (Jun 15, 2011)

Didn't forget about you guys just have been very busy. Everything works except the boost gauge so thats kind of a bummer considering that was the original plan  Still working to see if its possible but either the ECM doesn't output that frame or the BCM doesn't gateway it.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

Cool Chris. Keep us posted! If the ScanGuage can do it I know you can figure out a way to tie it into the DIC  The rest or the mod is so cool I cant wait to see the finished product.


----------



## GTPprix (Jun 15, 2011)

TSURacing said:


> Cool Chris. Keep us posted! If the ScanGuage can do it I know you can figure out a way to tie it into the DIC  The rest or the mod is so cool I cant wait to see the finished product.


Yeah but the Scangauge is a regular pid request the stuff the DIC reads is broadcast continually not requested so if the data isnt there in any form it'll never be able to be read without another piece of hardware :\


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Manifold pressure will be a constant broadcast. 

Should be feasible but I may be overstepping my boundries.


----------



## GTPprix (Jun 15, 2011)

limited360 said:


> Manifold pressure will be a constant broadcast.
> 
> Should be feasible but I may be overstepping my boundries.


I've never seen a GM vehicle that has MAP in a broadcast state as it would be useless info to the other modules so no reason to have it on the bus when not needed; MAP on this car needs to be requested as a PID or DPID. The BOOST frame (which is a completely different frame than MAP) can be setup as broadcast and then gateway itself to LSCAN.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

I am pretty sure its a requirement on the diagnostic CAN bus... once again I could be wrong. 

BTW I was under the impression a positive MAP number is boost... Doesn't this car use a TMAP sensor in one of the charge cooler pipes like a LNF does?


----------



## GTPprix (Jun 15, 2011)

limited360 said:


> I am pretty sure its a requirement on the diagnostic CAN bus... once again I could be wrong.
> 
> BTW I was under the impression a positive MAP number is boost... Doesn't this car use a TMAP sensor in one of the charge cooler pipes like a LNF does?


You are confusing diagnostic data (which is requested) with data used by other modules for processing or display which is a scheduled transmit message from the module WITHOUT a request. For instance a frame containing vehicle speed, engine rpm, fuel level, trans temp etc (or a combination of frames) may be picked off the HSCAN bus and retransmit on the LSCAN bus for use by the IPC. MAP is on the bus if requested as a PID or DPID but is not arbitrarily broadcast. As far as the sensor config goes I'm not entirely sure never looked into it.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

GTPprix said:


> You are confusing diagnostic data (which is requested) with data used by other modules for processing or display which is a scheduled transmit message from the module WITHOUT a request. For instance a frame containing vehicle speed, engine rpm, fuel level, trans temp etc (or a combination of frames) may be picked off the HSCAN bus and retransmit on the LSCAN bus for use by the IPC. MAP is on the bus if requested as a PID or DPID but is not arbitrarily broadcast. As far as the sensor config goes I'm not entirely sure never looked into it.


Ok, ill be the first to admit this is way over my head. Im kinda like ...buhhhhhh
If the MAP information is only available via a PID request, not a broadcast, does that mean that any dsplay one could create would be limited by the refresh rate of that PID request? So fast "real time" data may not be available like it is with RPM, speed, etc. 
If that is the case, what is the bottleneck on the refresh rate? Is it the vehicle processing of the request or the hardware requesting? Naturally that is dependant on the requesting hardware, but I do not even know what is typical.
Chris, would you need to integrate a separate PID requesting device to get MAP/Boost into your DIC solution? Would it even be reasonable or possible to use this outside data for the DIC?
Sorry if these are dumb questions, Im completely newbish here.


----------



## Rysjimmy1994 (Jul 21, 2011)

For the fellas running Torque, When Im running the app... the Boost only goes up to about -1 or 2 psi. At idle its -20 with the engine running. and -14.7 with engine off. Is there a setting Im missing out on? I could have sworn I saw somethign for adjustment a while back. Not sure where though


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Rysjimmy1994 said:


> For the fellas running Torque, When Im running the app... the Boost only goes up to about -1 or 2 psi. At idle its -20 with the engine running. and -14.7 with engine off. Is there a setting Im missing out on? I could have sworn I saw somethign for adjustment a while back. Not sure where though


I know you have to put the weight of the car in the settings but I believe that is just for horsepower and torque.


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

Screw the DIC....I just bought a boost gauge!!! LOL I have no clue where I am gonna mount it tho


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

Any updates on this project?


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

Last I heard Vince was gonna play with this? I should probably go back and read the rest of my thread. lol


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...I'm not wanting to be the 'nay-sayer' but it's beginning to look as though our _only_ chance of getting VAC/BOOST and INST(mpg) on 2011 non-Eco Cruzes might rest only through GM and backward re-programming of the DIC functions...and that will only be possible *if* the DIC electronics were not "changed" between 2011 and 2012 model year cars.


----------



## GTPprix (Jun 15, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...I'm not wanting to be the 'nay-sayer' but it's beginning to look as though our _only_ chance of getting VAC/BOOST and INST(mpg) on 2011 non-Eco Cruzes might rest only through GM and backward re-programming of the DIC functions...and that will only be possible *if* the DIC electronics were not "changed" between 2011 and 2012 model year cars.


2012 hardware has a completely different MCU, still working on it but it appears some significant changes were made for a few reasons.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...sadly, that's what I thought.


----------



## chuck5330 (Oct 1, 2011)

I dont suppose anyomne has an update to this topic, do they?


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

FieroItaliano85 said:


> Screw the DIC....I just bought a boost gauge!!! LOL I have no clue where I am gonna mount it tho


Did you install it yet and which one did you get?


----------



## pureBS (Sep 10, 2011)

I just bought a boost gauge and im taking out the little box in the dash and making a custom box will probley put the air/fuel ratio gauge in to


----------



## ErickysGSX (Jul 19, 2011)

chuck5330 said:


> I dont suppose anyomne has an update to this topic, do they?


+1 I think this would be better than any boost gauge out there if we could have it right in front of us. Is this project still being worked on or has it been abandoned? GTPrix?


----------



## ty367 (Mar 16, 2011)

Rysjimmy1994 said:


> For the fellas running Torque, When Im running the app... the Boost only goes up to about -1 or 2 psi. At idle its -20 with the engine running. and -14.7 with engine off. Is there a setting Im missing out on? I could have sworn I saw somethign for adjustment a while back. Not sure where though


Not sure if someone has replied to you yet, but 14.7psi is atmospheric pressure at sea level I believe, that must be offset by that. I dont have the app but if there is a way to adjust/ignore atmospheric pressure that might solve your problem.


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

Happy 2012 Everyone!


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

88ls1blazer ? GTPprix ?


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

*X2* 88ls1blazer ? GTPprix ? Update please

Our Chevrolet Cruze/Buick Verano Custom Cluster Offerings - YouTube


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

GTPprix hasn't had any activity on the forum since 8-27-11. :/
I'd PM 88ls1blazer if I were you.


Sent from iPhone 4


----------

